# How to make the imperative form in Hungarian?



## haitran

How to make imperative form in Hungarian? How to conjugate the sentence such as: Help me! Thanks much!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello haitran,

Unfortunately, this question is again a bit too wide for this forum.  
The best I can suggest is a page where you can have verbs conjugated: have a look here.

Help me! has several possibilities of translation and the best (= the most widely usable form) does not use the imperative:
*Segítség!* (It is really "Help" = noun and useful because this is the form used if somebody attacks you in a street or you fall into a river and can't swim.)

For the othe two forms that involve the imperative, you have the choice of the informal form: *Segíts*! or the formal *Segítsen*! 
(Even though the equivalent of "please": informal-  _légy szíves_/ formal -_ legyen szíves_ is always a good idea to add after them.)


----------

